# Scolopendra s. mutilans with eggs



## Aviculariinae (Mar 29, 2004)

One of my Scolopendra s. mutilans has eggs,what are the chances of these hatching out,is there anything i should know,about care, temp, humidity etc .
Dont be shy about the info people


----------



## Steven (Mar 29, 2004)

first:
CONGRATZ!!!!

second:
the egss should hatch in about 1 month (sometimes even faster,like 3weeks)
Just don't do anything different then you allready have,.. just give the mother some rest,... guess that's all  

PS: if you look at my avatar,.. you'll see a picture of a pedeling of Sc.subsp.mutilans (Aftershocks).. pedelings look even better then adults to my opinion


----------



## fatbloke (Mar 29, 2004)

Aviculariinae

congratulations on the eggs 
i found that eggs normally take about 30 days to hatch the about another 30 days for the pedelings to leave the mother while she is curled around the eggs try not to disturb her to much because if she is disturb to much she will  eat the eggs

fatbloke


----------



## Aviculariinae (Mar 29, 2004)

Thanks lads, What are the chances of the mother eating the eggs is this common with Pede,s,say like spiders! Im glad this has happened as two pedes died on me when i was moving house in the cold weather!


----------



## fatbloke (Mar 29, 2004)

Aviculariinae

i cant you you a percentage of how many times pede mothers will eat the eggs but in the past when ive had pedes with eggs i learnt the hard way at first the first 2 clutches i had i kept looking at the eggs and this disturb the mother to much and they ate the eggs but since then i just leave the container alone and had 4 more sucessful clutches hatch one of my first failures was down to the fact that i tried to feed her that caused her alot of stress and the next day the eggs where gone so dont try to feed her while she is with the eggs or pedelings

john


----------



## danread (Mar 29, 2004)

Aviculariinae,

Is this one of the mutilans you are keeping communally? If so, it might be a good idea to separate the mother out now, or maybe remove the others to try and minimise the stress. I know these are 'communal' pedes, but i think there might be a risk of the babies or eggs being eaten by the other cagemates, just because of the artifically high population density in the tank. If it is one of your communal pedes, i suspect the chances of the eggs being fertile are very high. I think it is great news you are getting eggs, has anyone else with S.s.mutilans had eggs yet? It would be fantastic if this turns out to be a species that can be bred easily, it would be a great step toward possibly breeding other species as well (right, i've decided i'm defintiely getting some mutilans   )

Dan.


----------



## Steven (Mar 29, 2004)

Hey,...
i know Aftershock had kept his pedelings with the mother,...
He even had the "Mutilans" thing going on before Cottonsheep was on this boards  

and he sold some great looking pedelings back then


----------



## scarypoppins (Mar 30, 2004)

*leave them alone*

hey whats up ok with the mutilans on eggs dont do anything with her.  if the other pedes get to close for comfert she will let them know . i have had 7 cluches of eggs from my mutilans so far but all were eaten.  but its realy cool to see.   good luck


----------



## danread (Mar 31, 2004)

Jay,

did you keep yours in a communal tank all the way through? That could be the reason for the mother eating the young every time. I think in the wild they may tolerate other mutilans, but they probably arent living as such high densities. Gravid females probably usually disappear under a rock until the babies are hatched out and about to leave her, meaning naturally they would have very little disturbance during this time. Just a thought.

Dan.


----------



## scarypoppins (Mar 31, 2004)

i found that the mutilans love to borrow so i use like 7 inches of substreat and thay make these huge tunnles  all threw the tank.   see but the thing with the eggs is this  if you leave her in there you have a 50/50  but if you move her in anyway she will100%  eat them.  i tryed it and she started chowin down the second i moved her.    so your damed if you do and damed if  you dont


----------



## danread (Mar 31, 2004)

What about moving all the other inhabitants to another tank? I think that would make the most sense, that way the stress and disturbance on the female would be minimised, and she could get on with egglaying etc in peace.

Dan.


----------



## Steven (Mar 31, 2004)

Just my opinion:

has anyone ever tried to put a plastic cup (with airholes ofcoure) on top of the curled up female with eggs inside the "homecontainer",... 
so she stays in the same container,.. only in a more "private" room,.. without any disturbence of the others and without her moving to another place ???

just a thought


----------



## Aviculariinae (Mar 31, 2004)

> has anyone ever tried to put a plastic cup (with airholes ofcoure) on top of the curled up female with eggs inside the "homecontaine


Easier said than done,the female i have is stuck to the underside of a piece of cork bark and she won,t let go of it! Strange!


----------



## aftershock (Mar 31, 2004)

Hey! Just do it like this. Lift it up and move it.


----------



## aftershock (Mar 31, 2004)

And if she's stuck to it, she will definatly follow...


----------



## Aviculariinae (Apr 1, 2004)

That is exactly the way she is!
Cheers
Brendan


----------



## Aviculariinae (Apr 30, 2004)

Just an update, she is nearly 5 weeks with the eggs now and she hasnt eaten them and is still wrapped around them,so can i take this as a good sign!

Cheers
Brendan


----------



## Aviculariinae (May 21, 2004)

Guys some info please,She is still has the eggs,How long is this going to take :?   

Cheers
Brendan


----------



## Steven (May 21, 2004)

patience

patience

patience


will do the trick  


i've also got 2 females redlegss on eggs,...
can't wait either


----------



## danread (May 21, 2004)

Redlegs? What pedes are these Steven?


----------



## Aviculariinae (May 21, 2004)

They are the same species Scolopendra S Mutilans,just different colour forms,as far as i know there are 3 colour forms
redlegs
yellow legs
Orange legs

@ gongyles: Damn i have no patients,
Cheers
Brendan


----------



## Steven (May 21, 2004)

danread said:
			
		

> Redlegs? What pedes are these Steven?


like Brendan said: redlegged scolopendra subspinipes mutilans.

and i never understood at what point
you can call a orange-legged a red-legged one ?   



@Brendan,.. you forgot the green-bodied ones  ;P 
like this one in between the red-legged ones   
or is that colorform what you called orange-leg ?


----------



## Aviculariinae (May 21, 2004)

> and i never understood at what point you can call a orange-legged a red-legged one


you have lost me here   


> you forgot the green-bodied ones


there is probably a hundred different types of colour forms or have you being spray painting again!  


> or is that colorform what you called orange-leg


I have never seen the orange leg form but i have being told about it and apperently its the rarest form,i only have the yellow and red legs!
I really want to get more of these,they are just so cool

How many eggs do you think she could be holding.....

Cheers
Brendan


----------



## Steven (May 21, 2004)

Aviculariinae said:
			
		

> I have never seen the orange leg form but i have being told about it and apperently its the rarest form,i only have the yellow and red legs!
> I really want to get more of these,they are just so cool
> 
> How many eggs do you think she could be holding.....
> ...


i guess the person who told you about the orange-legs,.. was talking about the green-bodied ones (these are rare!!!)

and i guess about 25-30 in my case,... it depends from female to female i guess,... in the centipede-handbook is written: 20 to 80 eggs


----------



## Aviculariinae (May 21, 2004)

> and i guess about 25-30 in my case,... it depends from female to female i guess,... in the centipede-handbook is written: 20 to 80 eggs


I like what i hear,now to just see it :} 

Cheers
Brendan


----------



## Mendi (May 21, 2004)

gongyles said:
			
		

> like Brendan said: redlegged scolopendra subspinipes mutilans.
> 
> and i never understood at what point
> you can call a orange-legged a red-legged one ?
> ...


*OOOoOoOoOooOooOoooOoooooo!!!*  :}  :} 

I'm gonna have to get one of these pedes...... . . .  .  .   .


----------



## Aviculariinae (Jun 1, 2004)

Well they have now hatched, just to wait until they molt now as they are still white and the mother is still with them,and there looks to be a nice few now,
Cheers
Brendan


----------



## Steven (Jun 1, 2004)

CONGRATZ !!!!!

now that was worth waiting for! wasn't it ?


----------



## danread (Jun 1, 2004)

Well done! Now i am going to have to ask the obvious question: can you post some pictures!


----------



## Aviculariinae (Jun 1, 2004)

Cheers, oh well worth the wait!I,ll get some picture as soon as possible or might wait until they molt,

Does anyone know how long it takes for them to molt into pedelings!

Cheers
Brendan


----------



## Steven (Jun 1, 2004)

Aviculariinae said:
			
		

> Does anyone know how long it takes for them to molt into pedelings!
> 
> Cheers
> Brendan


another 5 weeks  ;P


----------

